# Real world Epic 4G Touch experiences?



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

So, my wife and I decided that it is time to retire our dumbphones (for a history lesson, we still rock the Sanyo Katana DLX) and upgrade. We think we have decided (at least for now) on the Epic 4g Touch (the Sprint variant of the GSII).

Anyone out there who owns one care to share some real world experiences with the phone?

I was reading some reviews online and they all leave me with the impression that this is a very solid device. Since I don't have alot of money to throw around, I thought I would try to see if I could gather some real user information.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I've been using the original Epic 4g since July of last year and really like it. Looks like the only differences are a smaller but higher resolution screen and it's a world phone. It also comes with sense 3.0.

I really like my 4g, especially the screen size. The only downfall is the not so great battery life. If you make a lot of phone calls, or are in an area that doesn't have a strong 3g/4g signal, you might want to invest in an extra charging cable or an extended life battery.

Other than that you will really love your new phone.


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

I upgraded from the EVO 4g (HTC) and have been very happy with the new phone (Samsung and Sprint).


tenholde


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

The Epic 4G Touch is a great phone but be aware that it will not work on Sprint's new LTE 4G network, it only does Clearwire's Wimax 4g (and 3G of course).

Sprint is converting from Clearwire's WiMax 4G network to their own LTE network, pretty much starting now. There have been articles published that say installation has commenced in Chicago.
Chances are that Boston, being a major population center will get converted by the end of next year. 
Lots of good info the facebook page "Sprint 4g Rollout Updates", by a knowledgeable enthusiast. 
Boston is a Clearwire WiMax covered area so an Epic 4G Touch will get you 4G now, but you want to make sure and check coverage maps for where you use the phone. 

Get a new phone now that will work on the current WiMax 4g, or wait until the new LTE phones are out mid next year. Just something to be considered.

I've got the original Galaxy S Epic 4G and can upgrade now, but I'm waiting for the LTE phones.


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

dettxw said:


> The Epic 4G Touch is a great phone but be aware that it will not work on Sprint's new LTE 4G network, it only does Clearwire's Wimax 4g (and 3G of course).
> 
> Sprint is converting from Clearwire's WiMax 4G network to their own LTE network, pretty much starting now. There have been articles published that say installation has commenced in Chicago.
> Chances are that Boston, being a major population center will get converted by the end of next year.
> ...


Thanks for the LTE information. I was considering waiting, but I recently saw that Sprint re-upped their contract with Clear, ensuring WiMax support at least through the length of my new contract. As a bonus, the Boston area is well covered with WiMax.

(Besides, my current phone is physically dying, so I don't think I can wait until 2012)

From my perspective, WiMax speeds are more than enough for mobile usage, and that will allow me some buffer time for Sprint to really expand out the LTE coverage so when I am ready to upgrade again, there will be plenty of options.

To all - Thanks for your replies! Very helpful.


----------

